# overweight and going abroad?



## binkyboots (Sep 16, 2006)

hey folks!

I'm new to this forum, and very excited to meet you all  

I just wondered if anyone here knew which clinics in europe/russian took on patients with weight problems? after losing 7 stone I'm still considered too large for treatment here in the uk (even at private clinics, that was a shock)

I'm very interested in Isida hospital in Kiev, but am open to suggestions


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Binkyboots

A big welcome to FF on behalf of all of the abroadies. 

I am not able to answer you query but I just wanted to say well done to you on losing 7 stone. That is a major achievement and you should be very proud of yourself!!

I hope that you are able to find a clinic that will treat you

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi BinkyBoots,
I'm new too to the Abroadies thread of FF  
I'm afraid I can't answer your question but like Radnorgirl, I just wanted to say a huge congratulations for losing 7 stone...that is an AMAZING acheivement and you should be so proud of yourself! 
(I know how hard this is...several years ago I went to weight watchers and lost 4 stone and since then lost 2 more stone, although that was too much and so have put back a stone and feel well now). 
I hope some other ladies will be along soon who can answer your question...and the best of luck for this next stage in your treatment journey.
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Binky boots

I've been to Ceram and Fertimed and neither were concerned about my weight I am a good 5 stones overweight

Dawn


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Binky Boots, just wanted to say what a great achievement!  It's a huge amount of weight to shed, well done.  Not sure how much more they wish you to shed but you've obviously got the determination and motivation to succeed.  I read that body mass index is a factor in ttc but not sure about the clinics abroad.  I am with the IM in Spain.  They don't seem to think I'm overweight (about 2 stone I reckon, or was) but I've been changing the way I eat and I've been exercising over the last 6 weeks.  

Good luck to you sweets.  x


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Binky

Congratualtions on your weight loss, that is amazing.

I am at Isida and way more porky than I should be, and with all the meds and treatment, I've put on even more weight which I am desperate to shift.  No one at Isida has mentioned my weight, aside when I was asked to fill in my donor request form.  They are very thorough with all testing but they didn't ask me my weight.

I had treatment here at a clinic and I was told I was 'borderline' when weighed.  That I was not allowed to put on anymore weight and told to loose it, even though I was paying to be treated and the nurse was fatter than I was. 

Good luck

K


----------



## plovesmo (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi

I too am overweight, by at least 6-7 stones, and am experiencing secondary infertility. I have found most clinics in this country refuse to do treatment on women with BMI's over 30. After coming on this website, and reading everyones positive responses to treatments outside UK, we have decided to go with INVIMED in Poland. We have spoken to them about my weight and the doctor has said he sees no problem with it. We have an appointment next Tuesday over there, so fingers cross! It also costs half the amount it would do here, including the flights!! 

Good Luck.


----------

